
Google could pick Git to manage Android code - jkkramer
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13580_3-9951208-39.html
======
LogicHoleFlaw
Google's moving from Perforce to Git? I dare say Git has won the DCVS war.

~~~
andreyf
I don't think Perforce is an option for this code, as it's being made public.
I didn't see the article say anything about changing their internal CVS.

~~~
jrockway
FWIW, Perl has been in Perforce forever, and it's an open source project. But
Perforce sucks, so it's being migrated to Git.

~~~
j2d2
Interesting. Linus is the new Larry.

~~~
jrockway
Actually, I misused the word "forever" to mean "a long time". Larry isn't
really involved with Perl 5 anymore, though, so any conversion to Git was not
his idea.

------
rw
Wow! Stop the presses.

